# Some of Buckinghamshire is flat - 29th September



## CharlieB (6 Aug 2013)

It's high time I put a ride up on here, so without wanting to clash with any FNRttCs, let's go for Sunday 15th September.
Start/finish: Berkhamsted train station (London Midland 40minutes out of Euston)
Time: 10-ish (but happy to vary this)
Distance: 60-ish
The first 40 miles are pretty flat along reasonably large quiet roads (only a short stretch of the A413), along Chesham Vale, over the Wigginton ridge to Tring, Cheddington, Whitchurch, Waddesdon, Stone. It's fast - I did up to this point in about 2½ hours when I reccied it. And the tarmac is better than a lot of Bucks (which isn't saying much, I concede).
It then climbs steadily for about the next ten miles to Wendover Woods, where the tea stop at the (claimed) highest point in the Chilterns is worth it, I promise. It's then all downhill to Berko again.
Trying to find a lunch stop at the moment, I skipped lunch when I reccied it, but let's see how large the group becomes.
I'll put up the route when I can work out how to do it.
Any takers?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Aug 2013)

I've have been up for this but am already doing the London Sightseer audax with himself that day. Shame really as we've friends in Berkhamstead and it would have been the perfect excuse to go up there.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2013)

Can't do this... gah!
13th is FNRttC to Southend and wouldn't be fair to be out Friday night, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Aug 2013)

Aaargh. Dag nabbit. Fair point @ianrauk. I didn't have S'End in my diary, but I'll rethink the date.


----------



## velovoice (6 Aug 2013)

I've love to do this Charlie but it's the day of Dunstable's very first Cycling Festival, which is being organised by my work, so I've been told to not even think of asking for the day off (!)


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2013)

If it's moved away from the FNRttC and I'm not on call, I'd like to come along. Will probably cycle up. May get a train back.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Aug 2013)

OK, probably taking a risk with the weather, but how about *Sunday 29th September*? That way it also doesn't clash with Reading-Lymington.
If the consensus is good - Mods - could the thread title be changed, please?


----------



## StuartG (6 Aug 2013)

Will you being doing this on the Brompton with three gears locked down? 40 miles in 2.5 hours is a bit fresh for me.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Aug 2013)

I'd like to explore 1 of the poorer shires  so could you put me down please not fussed about the date.


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2013)

Bother. Neither date works for either of us.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Aug 2013)

StuartG said:


> Will you being doing this on the Brompton with three gears locked down? 40 miles in 2.5 hours is a bit fresh for me.


It doesn't have to be that fast at all, SG. On a lovely Sunday July morning, it was hard to resist putting my foot down. In fairness, there are also a couple of long 40+mph descents in that section.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2013)

29th is good for me Charlie


----------



## NicciT (6 Aug 2013)

What average speed will you be doing? Part of this is on my home ground so would love to join you if I can keep up


----------



## CharlieB (6 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> Is that climb to the Wendover tea stop the one we did through the forest last year @CharlieB? I might be up for this, as long as the weather doesn't turn nasty by then.


Indeed it is, TMN. But trust me, the first 40 miles are gleeful!

The downside is there aren't too many bailout points, as Dr. Beeching decreed that those rich North Buckos didn't need trains, and thus nearly all the railways in the area went in the 1960s.


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2013)

29th appears to be good for me and is now in my diary.


----------



## velovoice (6 Aug 2013)

I won't have my new bike by then but 29th Sept works for me and I'm keen to do this - I shall speak with FD and let you know.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> What average speed will you be doing? Part of this is on my home ground so would love to join you if I can keep up



I'm no whippet by any means but these friendly folk always seem to adopt the "leave no man behind" rule. I'm just hoping the words "near Go Ape" doesn't crop up  quite a few surprisingly vicious little climbs around there iirc.


----------



## lilolee (7 Aug 2013)

Should be do able. Look forward to it.


----------



## CharlieB (7 Aug 2013)

srw said:


> Bother. Neither date works for either of us.


Darn shame, SRW, as I nicked some of your routing from a previous ride.


User13710 said:


> Is it going up the same way as last year or the other way around? Only I did it last year on my road bike, and I should have it back on the road by then


It's a slightly different approach than last year, to be honest the climb's a bit longer.


mark st1 said:


> I'm no whippet by any means but these friendly folk always seem to adopt the "leave no man behind" rule. I'm just hoping the words "near Go Ape" doesn't crop up  quite a few surprisingly vicious little climbs around there iirc.


The 'leave no man behind' rule always applies. And yes, we will see Go Ape signs.

This is looking encouraging - *Mods - *could the date in the title be changed, please?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2013)

I don't do Buckinghamshire any more in case it does for me

actually I'll see if I can get a pass


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Aug 2013)

29th is now booked in the dairy, see ya all then.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> 29th is now booked in the dairy, see ya all then.


 


Excellent.
Thought you had forgotten how to cycle.


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Excellent.
> Thought you had forgotten how to cycle.


 

After a week off in Turkey, cycling yesterday morning I thought I had forgotten too.... wrong side of the road and all that...


----------



## topcat1 (7 Aug 2013)

can i just do the flat bits? 

undecided, let you know closer to the day


----------



## StuAff (7 Aug 2013)

Date noted. Hopefully I have leave sorted for Claud's ride out from Newport on Friday, but I should be able to make this as well. First train I can get into Berko arrives 1022.


----------



## Snail Bait (7 Aug 2013)

Depending on speed I am interested.


----------



## CharlieB (8 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> What average speed will you be doing? Part of this is on my home ground so would love to join you if I can keep up





Snail Bait said:


> Depending on speed I am interested.


Hi NicciT and Snail Bait, at a rough guess about 13-14mph rolling average. But as ever, no-one gets left behind.


StuAff said:


> Date noted. Hopefully I have leave sorted for Claud's ride out from Newport on Friday, but I should be able to make this as well. *First train I can get into Berko arrives 1022*.


Duly noted, Stu.


GregCollins said:


> I don't do Buckinghamshire any more in case it does for me


Worry not GC, we're not doing Frith Hill.


----------



## Mice (8 Aug 2013)

Hello!

Please may I be added to the list?

Many thanks

Mice


----------



## NicciT (8 Aug 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Hi NicciT and Snail Bait, at a rough guess about 13-14mph rolling average. But as ever, no-one gets left behind.
> 
> Duly noted, Stu.
> 
> Worry not GC, we're not doing Frith Hill.


Perfect - please count me in!


----------



## lilolee (8 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I don't do Buckinghamshire any more in case it does for me
> 
> actually I'll see if I can get a pass


 
Just get a bike with some gears


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Aug 2013)

lilolee said:


> Just get a bike with some gears


70" and two feet. How many more do I need?


----------



## fabregas485 (8 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> 70" and two feet. How many more do I need?


I do not live too far away, harrow and Wealdstone is my local station. Would I be ok to bring my bike on the train with me? If so, you may as well consider me in


----------



## CharlieB (8 Aug 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I do not live too far away, harrow and Wealdstone is my local station. Would I be ok to bring my bike on the train with me? If so, you may as well consider me in


Always ok on a Sunday, fg485. Only 20 mins or so from H & W. 
Best, C


----------



## velovoice (8 Aug 2013)

We're in. 
FD asks if you need help plotting a GPS route?


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Aug 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Trying to find a lunch stop at the moment, I skipped lunch when I reccied it, but let's see how large the group becomes.
> I'll put up the route when I can work out how to do it.
> Any takers?


 
There's always Little Italy in Haddenham for lunch.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Aug 2013)

lilolee said:


> Just get a bike with some gears



What's your travel plans lee ? I have a new mobile number will pm you.


----------



## lilolee (9 Aug 2013)

GregCollins said:


> 70" and two feet. How many more do I need?


 
OK then a bike with brakes


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Aug 2013)

lilolee said:


> OK then a bike with brakes


the new one has these disc-y things.... they work rather well.


----------



## gbs (9 Aug 2013)

Charlie, I will put this in the diary but will probably bail out at teatime and go across to Harpenden and score brownie points with MiL.


----------



## Kies (11 Aug 2013)

Trying to swap my on call weekend as i would love to join you guys :lets_see


----------



## davidg (11 Aug 2013)

I havent been around here for quite a while as had problems with my knee and ended up having an op in the end. Hopefully on the mend and building up to stuff. Something like this is an ideal target for me.

For now, can I be a probably? User1314, I remember you from the one and only ride I have done 3 years ago or so up to box hill from Richmond park. I cant remember the names of the others, but it was a good one!


----------



## davidg (11 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2592554, member: 1314"]

Are you the kiwi accountant ? [/quote]

No! I am from Ealing.

There were about 7 of us, one chap from Hertfordshire, another from Staines or somewhere like that. Someone from Kingston and a girl who made cake from East London, I think...


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Aug 2013)

After being subjected to the hard sell by Charlie at Dover, I'm in!

It's all been diarised and prioritised and authorised in triplicate by the commitee.

See you there.


----------



## CharlieB (14 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2592554, member: 1314"]I'm also staying overnight in Penn on Saturday 31 August. So if anyone fancies a reccon. rde on Sunday 1 September..?[/quote]
After Southwold? Are you kidding, G?


----------



## CharlieB (14 Aug 2013)

It may be a bit early for a list, but here goes:
Mark st1
Ianrauk
Martint235
Rebecca O
LiloLee
DavyW
StuAff
Mice
Snail Bait
Nicci T
fabregas485
Flying Dodo
gbs
kies
CoG
Dogtrousers
Me

Possibles:
User13710
Davidg


----------



## CharlieB (14 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2592357, member: 1314"]I should be ok for this. I'll be staying with my sister in Penn the night before.[/quote]
On a single speed, G? I know you're a hard man, but…


----------



## robjh (14 Aug 2013)

Hi Charlie, I'll be interested in this ride, if I can find a sensible way of getting over from the Cambridge area for the 10 am start. (Idea - train to Stevenage then it's about 23 miles to Berkhamsted - should be nicely warmed up by the time I get there). Will confirm nearer the time but you can put me down as a 'probable'.


----------



## StuartG (14 Aug 2013)

Put me down as a possible Charlie. And sort out the tailwind.


----------



## Tim Hall (14 Aug 2013)

Possible here too, subject to Real Life and stuff.


----------



## Mice (14 Aug 2013)

Mice said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please may I be added to the list?
> 
> ...


 
Ooops! So sorry - spoke too soon. Sadly I cant do this ride now. Was looking forward to it too.

Have fun

Mice


----------



## Eddie_C (14 Aug 2013)

Yes please, Charlie.


----------



## davidg (14 Aug 2013)

Cesc is coming??!! Will bring a shirt to sign!


----------



## jayonabike (16 Aug 2013)

Put me down for this please Charlie


----------



## MisterStan (16 Aug 2013)

robjh said:


> Hi Charlie, I'll be interested in this ride, if I can find a sensible way of getting over from the Cambridge area for the 10 am start. (Idea - train to Stevenage then it's about 23 miles to Berkhamsted - should be nicely warmed up by the time I get there). Will confirm nearer the time but you can put me down as a 'probable'.


 
Can you put me down as a possible too please? Will probably join robjh at Stevenage for a 'warm up' if that's OK with him?!


----------



## robjh (17 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Can you put me down as a possible too please? Will probably join robjh at Stevenage for a 'warm up' if that's OK with him?!


 

I've noticed that Hitchin is slightly closer than Stevenage, and route-finding might be easier even while avoiding the A505, but I'd be happy to have a riding partner for the 'warm-up'.

I might have a conflict on that weekend so I'm not yet a 100% definite, but I'll post on here one way or the other.


----------



## MisterStan (17 Aug 2013)

robjh said:


> I've noticed that Hitchin is slightly closer than Stevenage, and route-finding might be easier even while avoiding the A505, but I'd be happy to have a riding partner for the 'warm-up'.
> 
> I might have a conflict on that weekend so I'm not yet a 100% definite, but I'll post on here one way or the other.


Hitched would be fine with me. Still need to get a pass from the boss...


----------



## toptom (18 Aug 2013)

Put me down for this please Charlie I will cycle over with @jayonabike


----------



## CharlieB (19 Aug 2013)

Ok. Recce #2 done. Still not happy with the distance, as I think it could be a mite longer, but I have some scenic detour ideas without any unnecessary climbing to deploy. In the meantime it looks like http://ridewithgps.com/trips/1658858. It looked a whole lot better when I opened it on my iMac at home than on my work pc. It fitted the screen better and the profile was visible.

Lunch stop is probably going to be at The Black Boy in Oving at 27 miles (their site at http://www.theblackboyoving.com/ is under construction), but they have an entry at 
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g4728443-d1232419-Reviews-The_Black_Boy-Oving_Buckinghamshire_England.html

PS - how do you get linkys to to appear like this?


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Aug 2013)

CharlieB said:


> PS - how do you get linkys to to appear like this?


 
On the web page you want to copy, do Ctrl C to copy the full web address, then type away your text in a posting, and when you get to the bit you want to work as a hyperlink, left click and go over the word to highlight it, then click on the link symbol which is now available on the toolbar above your text (insert/edit link - 6th icon from the right on the second line), then paste in the web page, click insert, and there you go.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Aug 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Ok. Recce #2 done. Still not happy with the distance, as I think it could be a mite longer, but I have some scenic detour ideas without any unnecessary climbing to deploy.


 
At mile 15, you could always carry on north to Wing, plus we could throw in a diversion to the site of London's 3rd airport. You could also extend it just before 30 miles, to drop down though Haddenham, Ford, then along Kemblewick Road to rejoin your route at the original 35 mile mark.


----------



## fabregas485 (19 Aug 2013)

If anyone is into their steam/ heritage railways, a cycle over the bridge (station road) could be a good idea.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Aug 2013)

Could you add these detours to the first half, rather than the second half, when we'll be tired? 
Errr...


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Aug 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> If anyone is into their steam/ heritage railways, a cycle over the bridge (station road) could be a good idea.


 
You've done it now. One person on the ride has, in the past, admitted a desire for a copy of Bradshaw's. No names, no pack drill.


----------



## redflightuk (19 Aug 2013)

Hi Charlie, I would like to join you on this ride please. I've sorted out a route to the start which doesn't look too bad.


----------



## User10571 (19 Aug 2013)

*Strokes chin and starts to think about doing this ride - having ridden relatively little in that neck of the woods*


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2013)

User10571 said:


> *Strokes chin and starts to think about doing this ride - having ridden relatively little in that neck of the woods*


 


Having done a few rides recently in that neck of the woods....it's highly recommended,


----------



## mark st1 (19 Aug 2013)

Really is a nice part of the world very much looking forward to it. Even the hills !


----------



## Kies (19 Aug 2013)

Managed to swap my on call weekend so i am IN :happydance


----------



## srw (19 Aug 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Ok. Recce #2 done. Still not happy with the distance, as I think it could be a mite longer, but I have some scenic detour ideas without any unnecessary climbing to deploy. In the meantime it looks like http://ridewithgps.com/trips/1658858.


That looks _good_. Sadly there are a pair of entries for the Moor Park 10k run for that afternoon sitting in the inbox. Though I think we might do our own freelance recce next weekend.

One thought - might the slightly gentler gradients of Crawley's Lane be fixie-friendlier than Hemp Lane (which is a bit of a pelt)?


----------



## User10571 (19 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Having done a few rides recently in that neck of the woods....it's highly recommended,


Fixed or gears?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2013)

User10571 said:


> Fixed or gears?


 

Fixed


----------



## User10571 (19 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Fixed


There we are then, sounds sorted to me 
Ian, I am fully aware that you answered 'fixed' just to be deliberately provocative  
So, fixed be it


----------



## CharlieB (19 Aug 2013)

Got to agree with srw, there's a couple of descents that may not be fixie friendly. 
(I was going to mention it nearer the date).


----------



## User10571 (19 Aug 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Got to agree with srw, there's a couple of descents that may not be fixie friendly.
> (I was going to mention it nearer the date).


Absorbed and understood.
I haz brakes. Front and back.
My bigger issue is more to do with having suitably sized slot in teh diary....


----------



## fabregas485 (20 Aug 2013)

I am still newish to cycling, so I am slightly worried about being about to do the distance and the climbing. I have done a 45 mile ride before, but with the hills I am not how well I will do


----------



## mark st1 (20 Aug 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I am still newish to cycling, so I am slightly worried about being about to do the distance and the climbing. I have done a 45 mile ride before, but with the hills I am not how well I will do



Wouldn't worry mate you can sit at the back with me.


----------



## Kies (20 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Wouldn't worry mate you can sit at the back with me.



I can vouch for Mark sitting at the back - just make sure he doesn't attach a rope so you end up pulling him along!!!!


----------



## rb58 (1 Sep 2013)

Charlie - I'm a possible for this. Will confirm for sure the week before.
Cheers


----------



## martint235 (1 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> Charlie - I'm a possible for this. Will confirm for sure the week before.
> Cheers


I'd forgotten about this. I'd better start planning my route up.


----------



## fabregas485 (4 Sep 2013)

I have a few questions.
Bike locks (should I bring them)
Should I bring inner tubes just in case, if so I should most likely buy a small pump


----------



## Kies (4 Sep 2013)

Always always carry inner tube or two, tyre levers, pump and multi tool. I wouldn't bother with a lock. I have a cafe lock and we will keep the bikes within eye shot at all times


----------



## CharlieB (4 Sep 2013)

ˆ ˆ ˆ ˆ ˆ ˆ
Wot he said…


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2013)

Wahey. All being well I should have my posh new bike for this. Look out 21st century, here I come!


Edit. Duh. Got the dates wrong, I don't get it til the weekend after.
But wahey anyway.


----------



## velovoice (5 Sep 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wahey. All being well I should have my posh new bike for this. Look out 21st century, here I come!
> 
> 
> Edit. Duh. Got the dates wrong, I don't get it til the weekend after.
> But wahey anyway.


Wahey indeed!! Mine should be ready 3 weeks after this ride - can't wait!


----------



## fabregas485 (6 Sep 2013)

I am going to invest in a co2 pump and see what all the fuse is about. I doubt it will ever get used, but its good to have just in case. Does this one look any good? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-trigger-drive-inflator-with-co2-cartridge/


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I am going to invest in a co2 pump and see what all the fuse is about. I doubt it will ever get used, but its good to have just in case. Does this one look any good? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-trigger-drive-inflator-with-co2-cartridge/


You're probably better off with one with as cover as they get VERY cold when you use them.


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Sep 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I am going to invest in a co2 pump and see what all the fuse is about. I doubt it will ever get used, but its good to have just in case. Does this one look any good? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-trigger-drive-inflator-with-co2-cartridge/



No - you're better off getting something like the Innovation one shown here, which encloses the cartridge, so you don't risk freezing your hand. Also don't buy cartridges from the usual online bike shops. They're far cheaper bought from catering supplies places, where if you buy larger quantities, they end up costing around 75p each (compared with £1.75). Try here.


----------



## rb58 (7 Sep 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I am going to invest in a co2 pump and see what all the fuse is about. I doubt it will ever get used, but its good to have just in case. Does this one look any good? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-trigger-drive-inflator-with-co2-cartridge/


I got that one. Couldn't get on with it. Not recommended


----------



## fabregas485 (7 Sep 2013)

I am thinking I may just get a decent mini pump, as it will only be used if I get a puncture which is unlikely with the schwalbe durano plus I use, but is still possible.


----------



## Kies (7 Sep 2013)

Rule 1 of cycling mate. Decent pump, set of levers,multitool,inner tube, all into a saddle bag. Never leave home without it :-)


----------



## rb58 (7 Sep 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I am thinking I may just get a decent mini pump, as it will only be used if I get a puncture which is unlikely with the schwalbe durano plus I use, but is still possible.


I've had a puncture with Durano Plus. They're good, but not bullet proof.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> I've had a puncture with Durano Plus. They're good, but not bullet proof.




Yup, same here, within the first week of getting a pair.
Bloody good tyres though.


----------



## jayonabike (7 Sep 2013)

No tyre is completely puncture proof. I ALWAYS carry spare tubes, tyre levers, multi tool, gas, and a mini pump


----------



## jayonabike (7 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I'd forgotten about this. I'd better start planning my route up.


If your coming up the A5 to St.Albans I can meet you in Hemel and take us to Berkhamstead


----------



## fabregas485 (7 Sep 2013)

Kies said:


> Rule 1 of cycling mate. Decent pump, set of levers,multitool,inner tube, all into a saddle bag. Never leave home without it :-)


 I been thinking about a saddle bag, but which do I get? Which methods are there of fixing them to a bike?


----------



## mark st1 (7 Sep 2013)

There are loads mate i have this one and it does me fine fits a pump 2 tubes leavers and CO2 gubbins. Attatches around the seat post with a velcro strap and then loops through either side of the saddle rails and clips together. Sturdy bit of kit so far not waterproof though so i wouldnt stick your mobile phone in it (although only an idiot would do that right ) http://www.wiggle.com/topeak-aero-wedge-buckle-large-saddle-bag/


----------



## fabregas485 (7 Sep 2013)

Ok, I been looking at pumps and I found a few that look the part. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-race-rocket-master-blaster-mini-pump/ / http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-pressure-drive-mini-abs-pump-medium/ / http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-harpoon-s2-master-blaster-pump/

Does anyone have any experience with any of these, or have a good suggestion.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Sep 2013)

User13710 said:


> Saddlepacks don't seem to be all that waterproof - worth putting everything in a plastic carrier bag first.


 
Deffo this ^^^


----------



## mark st1 (7 Sep 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> Ok, I been looking at pumps and I found a few that look the part. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-race-rocket-master-blaster-mini-pump/ / http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-pressure-drive-mini-abs-pump-medium/ / http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-harpoon-s2-master-blaster-pump/
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with any of these, or have a good suggestion.



I dont no sorry i have one of these and rate it highly http://www.wiggle.com/lezyne-pressure-drive-mini-abs-pump-small/


----------



## rb58 (7 Sep 2013)

I have a Lezyne pump, not sure which model it is, but it's excellent.


----------



## jayonabike (7 Sep 2013)

I have the Lezyne pressure drive pump, works great.


----------



## Kies (8 Sep 2013)

Also a lezyne. They are expensive but it has always bailed out friends when there pump hasn't been up to the task


----------



## fabregas485 (8 Sep 2013)

I noticed it comes in two sizes. Is there much difference? My common sense tells me the larger one would be better, but would it fit in a medium topeak aero saddle bad


----------



## rb58 (8 Sep 2013)

Very few pumps will fit in a saddle bag. Fix it to the bottle cage bosses with the supplied fittings or carry it in your jersey pocket


----------



## mark st1 (8 Sep 2013)

The pump and saddle bag I linked go together as the saddle bag is extendable via a zip 3/4 of the way along. It's a bit of a squeeze but can be done.


----------



## Kies (8 Sep 2013)

I use a medium saddle bag and it fits inside for the hybrid. On the best bike a slightly longer Giant pump is fitted under the bottle cage. (Small saddle bag)
Both methods are acceptable IMO.

The main point being these items are a minimum requirement for cyclist if you don't wish to do the dreaded walk home of shame


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2013)

jayonabike said:


> If your coming up the A5 to St.Albans I can meet you in Hemel and take us to Berkhamstead


I'll probably cut off the A5 before Elstree and head direct to Berkhamstead on the A41. I've got it as being around 40 miles from my house so less than 3 hours.


----------



## jayonabike (8 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I'll probably cut off the A5 before Elstree and head direct to Berkhamstead on the A41. I've got it as being around 40 miles from my house so less than 3 hours.


No worries, see you there


----------



## CharlieB (9 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I'll probably cut off the A5 before Elstree and head direct to Berkhamstead on the A41. I've got it as being around 40 miles from my house so less than 3 hours.


Just warning you it's a fast dual carriageway that sees its share of boy racers at times. Difficult to predict what it'd be like at around 10 on a Sunday morning, personally I'd go for the old road (A4251).


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Just warning you it's a fast dual carriageway that sees its share of boy racers at times. Difficult to predict what it'd be like at around 10 on a Sunday morning, personally I'd go for the old road (A4251).


 
Thanks for the heads up. But you know me.......


----------



## mark st1 (14 Sep 2013)

Im out of this ride im afraid Charlie my fitness is way below par (as you witnessed this morning) and my left calf is destroyed after today. Hope all goes smoothly and the weather gods are pleasant.

Just realized you changed the date of this ride from the 15th to the 29th


----------



## fabregas485 (15 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Im out of this ride im afraid Charlie my fitness is way below par (as you witnessed this morning) and my left calf is destroyed after today. Hope all goes smoothly and the weather gods are pleasant.
> 
> Just realized you changed the date of this ride from the 15th to the 29th


 I am fearful of the same thing, my fitness is not the best at the moment.


----------



## CharlieB (17 Sep 2013)

Hadn't forgotten this, @User13710!
Not changing the distance at 52 miles, as I am aware it may start to get a little dark (sunset 18:43).
Usual rules apply - we're all mixed ability and no-one gets left behind. TMN - you'll be fine!

Start: Berkhamsted station at 10:30, Sun 29 September. Train times are as below, and no engineering works on the line are reported for the day.

Euston Berkhamsted
09:24 09:53
09:34 10:10
09:54 10:22
10:04 10:40

I don't think I've missed anyone, but the list so far is:
Mark st1
Ianrauk
Martint235
Rebecca O
LiloLee
DavyW
StuAff
Snail Bait
Nicci T
fabregas485
Flying Dodo
RebeccaOlds
gbs
kies
CoG
Dogtrousers
robjh
StuartG
Tim Hall
Eddie_C
jayonabike
Mister Stan
toptom
redflightuk
User10571
Me

Possibles?
User13710
Davidg
rb58
topcat1
Trickedem

I will circulate my phone number next week.


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Sep 2013)

Sorry, Charlie, I'm looking very unlikely for this, as I've got a Scout camp. I tried putting the little sods off, but they took no notice.


----------



## robjh (17 Sep 2013)

Hi Charlie
I'm looking less likely for this too, as I'm planning on joining TC's jaunt in the Welsh borders on the Friday so probably won't get to do the two in one weekend. We need to get better coordinated!

Question for @StuAff , are you planning on doing both?


----------



## StuAff (17 Sep 2013)

robjh said:


> Hi Charlie
> I'm looking less likely for this too, as I'm planning on joining TC's jaunt in the Welsh borders on the Friday so probably won't get to do the two in one weekend. We need to get better coordinated!
> 
> Question for @StuAff , are you planning on doing both?



I am indeed. Definitely doing Claud's ride, no problem to make this as well.


----------



## CharlieB (17 Sep 2013)

He's nails, that @StuAff.


----------



## jayonabike (17 Sep 2013)

I'm looking forward to this. Charlie's picked a great route.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Sep 2013)

In order not to show anyone up, I will do an impression of someone who hasn't done all that much riding lately and doesn't go very fast. I could, of course, shame you all. But I won't.


----------



## fabregas485 (17 Sep 2013)

I am still up for this, but what sort of time are we looking at for a finish time?


----------



## mark st1 (17 Sep 2013)

I forgot the date had been changed so hence my ramblings about cancelling last weekend . My grandchild is due on or around the 27th of this month (so any time now really). As long as nothing happens there i am definitely attending this.


----------



## Kies (17 Sep 2013)

2659372 said:


> Leave off, you are not old enough for that.



He has a baby face ;-)


----------



## mark st1 (17 Sep 2013)

2659372 said:


> Leave off, you are not old enough for that.



Your to kind im probably younger than you think (ive had a hard life). However yes you are correct im way to young and so is she.


----------



## Kies (17 Sep 2013)

Me and my cycling buddy will be up for this - just hoping for a dry day


----------



## User10571 (17 Sep 2013)

CharlieB, I'm very much a poss rather than a deffo for this, and decision making will be left to the last moment unfortunately.
Work has taken on a ballistic turn as of this week (new product launch and all that goes with that....)

J


----------



## rb58 (17 Sep 2013)

2659372 said:


> Leave off, you are not old enough for that.


Hey!! I've got three grand kids - you never said I'm not old enough!!!


----------



## martint235 (18 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> Hey!! I've got three grand kids - you never said I'm not old enough!!!


Errrm where to begin?


----------



## velovoice (18 Sep 2013)

Really looking forward to this! The only thing that might make me bail is a very _WINDY_ forecast, especially as we're cycling from home to the start (and back at the end), which is the hilliest part(s) of the entire day.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2013)

Thinking of cycling up. @martint235 fancy it?


----------



## CharlieB (18 Sep 2013)

2659110 said:


> You are Cool Hand Luke.


…without the eggs…


----------



## StuartG (18 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Thinking of cycling up. @martint235 fancy it?


I don't but if you change your mind I think I have found the cycliest friendly way from Sarf London is to take any train to Clapham Junction and link up with the 09:15 Southern service to Milton Keynes. This connects with the London Midland 10:10 from Watford Junction which gets you to CharlieWorld at 10:22.

Oh and Watford - Berkhamstead return on the day is £4.15 with railcard.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2013)

StuartG said:


> I don't but if you change your mind I think I have found the cycliest friendly way from Sarf London is to take any train to Clapham Junction and link up with the 09:15 Southern service to Milton Keynes. This connects with the London Midland 10:10 from Watford Junction which gets you to CharlieWorld at 10:22.




Easiest for us SE Londoners Stuart, (if I was to get a train that is) (I will be getting a train home) is to cycle to Euston and train direct from there.


----------



## StuartG (18 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Easiest for us SE Londoners Stuart, (if I was to get a train that is) (I will be getting a train home) is to cycle to Euston and train direct from there.


Yea, well I rode that route for ten or more years and Crystal Palace Hill didn't make it easy or a pleasure then. And pleasure is wot I'm in2.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2013)

StuartG said:


> Yea, well I rode that route for ten or more years and Crystal Palace Hill didn't make it easy or a pleasure then. And pleasure is wot I'm in2.




No need for Crystal Palace route.
A21, A2 or A200, Over Blackfriars and up to Euston. Easy peasy and very fast.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Sep 2013)

Im aiming to get on the 09.54 from Euston to Berkhamsted which arrives at 10.22


----------



## martint235 (18 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> No need for Crystal Palace route.
> A21, A2 or A200, Over Blackfriars and up to Euston. Easy peasy and very fast.


I reckon a 10.30am start means I can leave home around 7.45am. Go past HPC at 8.30


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I reckon a 10.30am start means I can leave home around 7.45am. Go past HPC at 8.30




Can meet you in Deptford


----------



## StuartG (18 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> No need for Crystal Palace route.


There is when you live half way up it ... a quick up'n'over is the only way!


----------



## rb58 (18 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I reckon a 10.30am start means I can leave home around 7.45am. Go past HPC at 8.30


How far is it?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> How far is it?




35 miles from Deptford


----------



## martint235 (18 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> How far is it?


I've got it around 40 miles from my house.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I've got it around 40 miles from my house.





rb58 said:


> How far is it?





And I have a route.... did most of it when I cycled up to Abs in Feb.
Straight up the A5 to Stanmore, A411 to Watford and A251


----------



## rb58 (18 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And I have a route.... did most of it when I cycled up to Abs in Feb.


Might tag along. Will decide a couple of days before when the forecast is in. Although would prefer to get there earlier to grab some breakfast ...


----------



## User10571 (18 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 35 miles from Deptford


So now I'm thinking of not bothering with the train - that is if I'm able to do it, at all.....


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2013)

User10571 said:


> So now I'm thinking of not bothering with the train - that is if I'm able to do it, at all.....




Be good to have you along.


----------



## martint235 (18 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And I have a route.... did most of it when I cycled up to Abs in Feb.
> Straight up the A5 to Stanmore, A411 to Watford and A251


Ok. I was going a bit more straightforward but I can live with that. I was going A5, A41, A4251.


----------



## User10571 (18 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Be good to have you along.


Cheers.
As mentioned earlier, it's likely to be a last minute shout.
Client stuff has gone a bit ballistic here, and that's unlikely to change in the forseeable - It'll be down to what I can squeeze in.....


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> Ok. I was going a bit more straightforward but I can live with that. I was going A5, A41, A4251.




Rather avoid the A41 unless you think it will be ok on a Sunday morning. The A411 is just as direct but does mean going through Watford.


----------



## StuAff (18 Sep 2013)

Clapham Junction/Watford Junction changes look best for me (could ride from Waterloo to Euston but any time saving is at best marginal). Will be seeing Mark on the 1022 arrival, hopefully.


----------



## CharlieB (19 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Rather avoid the A41 unless you think it will be ok on a Sunday morning. The A411 is just as direct but does mean going through Watford.


…and regrettably there's no easy way of avoiding Watford. It's a bit of a nightmare ring road to get through and out the other side from the Bushey direction. Mind you, on a Sunday morning, it shouldn't have the usual snarl-ups and jams.
I believe it's legally possible on a bike to carry on in a straight line once you get past Watford High Street train station and up the High Street and under the subway at the very top end, avoiding the ring road, though I'm not 100% certain on the legality or otherwise. @jayonabike may be better informed.


----------



## fabregas485 (19 Sep 2013)

CharlieB said:


> …and regrettably there's no easy way of avoiding Watford. It's a bit of a nightmare ring road to get through and out the other side from the Bushey direction. Mind you, on a Sunday morning, it shouldn't have the usual snarl-ups and jams.
> I believe it's legally possible on a bike to carry on in a straight line once you get past Watford High Street train station and up the High Street and under the subway at the very top end, avoiding the ring road, though I'm not 100% certain on the legality or otherwise. @jayonabike may be better informed.


 If its the way I think so (you cycle up the high street), it is legal as there is a cycle lane going all the way up.
However last time I was in Watford, half the cycle lane was closed as well as most of the footpath.


----------



## gbs (19 Sep 2013)

Charlie, could we have a "headsup" please?

KO from Berkhampstead Station at ?
lunch at? I know, I will admit to being wimpish.
any other stops?
ETA for return to B'hampstead?


----------



## DooDah (19 Sep 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Ok. Recce #2 done. Still not happy with the distance, as I think it could be a mite longer, but I have some scenic detour ideas without any unnecessary climbing to deploy. In the meantime it looks like http://ridewithgps.com/trips/1658858. It looked a whole lot better when I opened it on my iMac at home than on my work pc. It fitted the screen better and the profile was visible.
> 
> Lunch stop is probably going to be at The Black Boy in Oving at 27 miles (their site at http://www.theblackboyoving.com/ is under construction), but they have an entry at
> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g4728443-d1232419-Reviews-The_Black_Boy-Oving_Buckinghamshire_England.html
> ...


Having looked at your route, I am now absolutely gutted I cannot join you. I spent most of my life, and my happiest memories in the village of Wingrave. The Black Boy at Oving, was also my favourite pub for food and drink. I am now sulking big time. I hope you all enjoy the ride. Please wave at Nup End Lane, when you cycle past.


----------



## Snail Bait (20 Sep 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I am still newish to cycling, so I am slightly worried about being about to do the distance and the climbing. I have done a 45 mile ride before, but with the hills I am not how well I will do


I'm called Snail Bait for a reason. I'll be some way behind you just happy that daylight is involved.


----------



## Kies (20 Sep 2013)

Social ride folks - don't worry about the pace, we will get you up those hills ( with lots of shouting and abuse aka drill sergeant's)


----------



## velovoice (20 Sep 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> I'm called Snail Bait for a reason. I'll be some way behind you just happy that daylight is involved.


SB, you'll still be in front of me!


----------



## fabregas485 (20 Sep 2013)

I am super excited about this.


----------



## gbs (20 Sep 2013)

Doh!. I finished researching the train and ride options a few minutes ago and have now learnt that a three line whip applies to Sunday morning. So, count me out. It is a pity.


----------



## fabregas485 (20 Sep 2013)

gbs said:


> Doh!. I finished researching the train and ride options a few minutes ago and have now learnt that a three line whip applies to Sunday morning. So, count me out. It is a pity.


 Three line whip?


----------



## gbs (20 Sep 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> Three line whip?


Borrowed from parliamentary practice - the party whip(manger) has underlined the need to attend a debate/vote three times. So, be absent at your peril!


----------



## Trickedem (23 Sep 2013)

I'm a possible now. Not sure how I am going to get there yet though, so will have to confirm later in the week. What time is the ride expected to finish?


----------



## CharlieB (23 Sep 2013)

Timings (best estimate, and with the best will in the world)
Dep Berko station. 10:30
Lunch 13:00
Dep lunch 14:15
Tea 16:45
Dep. Tea 17:30, and as it's all downhill from here… (…honest)
Finish Berko station 18:00


----------



## CharlieB (23 Sep 2013)

Trickedem said:


> I'm a possible now. Not sure how I am going to get there yet though, so will have to confirm later in the week. What time is the ride expected to finish?


If you can get to Clapham J., the Magic Train (it's what people call it) at 09:15 to Watford J. (09:58) and a change will get you to Berko at 10:22.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Timings (best estimate, and with the best will in the world)
> Dep Berko station. 10:30
> Lunch 13:00
> Dep lunch 14:15
> ...




Charlie, can you post up a gpx of the route.
I can't be that late back to Berkhampsted so will probably shoot off ahead during lunch.


----------



## Kies (23 Sep 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Timings (best estimate, and with the best will in the world)
> Dep Berko station. 10:30
> Lunch 13:00
> Dep lunch 14:15
> ...



What are these breaks you refer to? Eat,drink & chat enroute surely?


----------



## CharlieB (23 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Charlie, can you post up a gpx of the route.
> I can't be that late back to Berkhampsted so will probably shoot off ahead during lunch.


 


CharlieB said:


> In the meantime it looks like http://ridewithgps.com/trips/1658858. It looked a whole lot better when I opened it on my iMac at home than on my work pc. It fitted the screen better and the profile was visible.


@ianrauk - Wasn't quite sure how to get a gpx on here - this is the earlier post with the route on it, but if you PM me your email address - I can send you the file from my Garmin?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2013)

CharlieB said:


> @ianrauk - Wasn't quite sure how to get a gpx on here - this is the earlier post with the route on it, but if you PM me your email address - I can send you the file from my Garmin?




I can work with that Charlie. I am planning on doing your route and getting back to Birkhampstead for 4pm.
Cheers.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Sep 2013)

CharlieB said:


> …and regrettably there's no easy way of avoiding Watford. It's a bit of a nightmare ring road to get through and out the other side from the Bushey direction. Mind you, on a Sunday morning, it shouldn't have the usual snarl-ups and jams.
> I believe it's legally possible on a bike to carry on in a straight line once you get past Watford High Street train station and up the High Street and under the subway at the very top end, avoiding the ring road, though I'm not 100% certain on the legality or otherwise. @jayonabike may be better informed.


 
High street top end is a right mess. Best route to avoid is to take a left on A4125 (eastbury road) at first bushey arches r'bout and then turn right down deacons hill and up wiggenhall road. bear right then left onto Cassio road and keep left down into underpass under teh A412 and hop off and onto pavement at lowest pooint - nip thru pedestrian tunnel and then head all the weway to top of Cassiobury drive out the top of culde sac on shared use path and join A411 hempstead road at glen way.

at top of A411 there is another share use path just after the nursery that takes you under the J19 slip road roundabout whioch is highly advised.

To avoid the other M25 junction roundabout, as that path rejoins road, branch right past garage down old mill lane. right and the left at the end onto hamilton road and the take a left just after kings langley station to join the A4251 in kings langley (couple of cafes in Kings L high street) and follow that upto Berko.

A more scenic but not so flat alternative is, after joining A411, at Glen way is to take a left down Grove mill lane. first left then first right to take you up through Chipperfield and then Bovingdon then left at r'bout out of top of Bovingdon, then after a while right into and thru Whelpley and then down into Berko. its quite "undulating" that way with a couple of short sharp rises to warm the legs up!


----------



## T4tomo (23 Sep 2013)

CharlieB said:


> …and regrettably there's no easy way of avoiding Watford. It's a bit of a nightmare ring road to get through and out the other side from the Bushey direction. Mind you, on a Sunday morning, it shouldn't have the usual snarl-ups and jams.
> I believe it's legally possible on a bike to carry on in a straight line once you get past Watford High Street train station and up the High Street and under the subway at the very top end, avoiding the ring road, though I'm not 100% certain on the legality or otherwise. @jayonabike may be better informed.


 
High street top end is a right mess. Best route to avoid is to take a left on A4125 (eastbury road) at first bushey arches r'bout and then turn right down deacons hill and up wiggenhall road. bear right then left onto Cassio road and keep left down into underpass under teh A412 and hop off and onto pavement at lowest pooint - nip thru pedestrian tunnel and then head all the weway to top of Cassiobury drive out the top of culde sac on shared use path and join A411 hempstead road at glen way.

at top of A411 there is another share use path just after the nursery that takes you under the J19 slip road roundabout whioch is highly advised.

To avoid the other M25 junction roundabout, as that path rejoins road, branch right past garage down old mill lane. right and the left at the end onto hamilton road and the take a left just after kings langley station to join the A4251 in kings langley (couple of cafes in Kings L high street) and follow that upto Berko.

A more scenic but not so flat alternative is, after joining A411, at Glen way is to take a left down Grove mill lane. first left then first right to take you up through Chipperfield and then Bovingdon then left at r'bout out of top of Bovingdon, then after a while right into and thru Whelpley and then down into Berko. its quite "undulating" that way with a couple of short sharp rises to warm the legs up!


----------



## jayonabike (23 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Charlie, can you post up a gpx of the route.
> I can't be that late back to Berkhampsted so will probably shoot off ahead during lunch.


I'll be doing the same Ian, probably with @toptom. There's a roast beef dinner with my name on it around 6ish at home


----------



## gbs (23 Sep 2013)

T4tomo said:


> High street top end is a right mess.
> A more scenic but not so flat alternative is, after joining A411, at Glen way is to take a left down Grove mill lane. first left then first right to take you up through Chipperfield and then Bovingdon then left at r'bout out of top of Bovingdon, then after a while right into and thru Whelpley and then down into Berko. its quite "undulating" that way with a couple of short sharp rises to warm the legs up!



This would have been my preferred route. Grove Mill Lane is 5-6 minutes away from Watford Junction BR. WFJ is served by amongst others the Overground Line from Clapham Junction. Enjoy!


----------



## rb58 (24 Sep 2013)

Sorry Charlie, I'm out. I'll need to be back earlier than the logistics will allow I think.


----------



## Trickedem (24 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I can work with that Charlie. I am planning on doing your route and getting back to Birkhampstead for 4pm.
> Cheers.


I am planning to do the same. I need to get home relatively early on Sunday as I am going to see something that apparently I'll like, but not a lot. here


----------



## Kies (24 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Charlie, can you post up a gpx of the route.
> I can't be that late back to Berkhampsted so will probably shoot off ahead during lunch.



Likewise - will stop for lunch but it will involve a quick sarnie as I need to be back mid afternoon


----------



## StuAff (24 Sep 2013)

Might well join Team Leaving Early myself, as I've got a bit of a trek home.


----------



## StuartG (24 Sep 2013)

Well that's got rid of the folks who are afraid of the dark. In contrast will Charlie be organising a regrouping of the more leisured riders for a strategic de-brief before attempting to mount the puffer home?


----------



## Kies (24 Sep 2013)

StuartG said:


> Well that's got rid of the folks who are afraid of the dark. In contrast will Charlie be organising a regrouping of the more leisured riders for a strategic de-brief before attempting to mount the puffer home?



I'm afraid of the wife, not the dark


----------



## CharlieB (24 Sep 2013)

Minor update - I'm waiting as I speak write for The Black Boy to send me a menu, as they're looking for pre-orders.
As soon as I have that I will circulate it with my 'phone number.


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Sep 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Ok. Recce #2 done. Still not happy with the distance, as I think it could be a mite longer, but I have some scenic detour ideas without any unnecessary climbing to deploy. In the meantime it looks like http://ridewithgps.com/trips/1658858. It looked a whole lot better when I opened it on my iMac at home than on my work pc. It fitted the screen better and the profile was visible.
> 
> Lunch stop is probably going to be at The Black Boy in Oving at 27 miles (their site at http://www.theblackboyoving.com/ is under construction), but they have an entry at
> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g4728443-d1232419-Reviews-The_Black_Boy-Oving_Buckinghamshire_England.html



Aha - I've just realised you're running that route anti-clockwise, which scuppers my plan to make a little detour home 10 miles before Berkhamsted.


----------



## redflightuk (24 Sep 2013)

Another one leaving after lunch as i have to be back here for 6.


----------



## User10571 (25 Sep 2013)

I'm going to have to bow out of this one before I've even properly committed. Gah!
New Product Launch from the fruit-based computer manufacturer makes planning for anything in the immediately forseeable tricky.
Sorry CharlieB.
I hope you all have a fab ride 
JB


----------



## topcat1 (26 Sep 2013)

sorry Charlie cant make this one, need to be home midday


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2013)

Oh dear: I have a wheely big problem. Cracked rim.

All being well my LBS should have sorted things out by Friday for me. I'm still 90% certain for this, but there is a risk.


----------



## Trickedem (26 Sep 2013)

I'm arriving on the train that arrives at 10.22 subject to train policy. Apparently it is up to the conductors discretion whether they'll carry more than 2 cycles.


----------



## Tribanite (26 Sep 2013)

Any one got a weather forecast for this ride and have i missed the gpx file?


----------



## fabregas485 (26 Sep 2013)

Trickedem said:


> I'm arriving on the train that arrives at 10.22 subject to train policy. Apparently it is up to the conductors discretion whether they'll carry more than 2 cycles.


 I think I will take a earlier train in that case.


----------



## fabregas485 (26 Sep 2013)

I need to fine adjust my gears, and tighten my spokes but I am good to go.


----------



## lilolee (27 Sep 2013)

Weather looks nice, but a little bit windy
http://xcweather.co.uk/forecast/aylesbury


----------



## Kies (27 Sep 2013)

Yaay - a nice weather group ride. Must get the roof rack on the car tonight


----------



## StuartG (27 Sep 2013)

Kies said:


> Yaay - a nice weather group ride. Must get the roof rack on the car tonight


Why not let the train take the strain?


----------



## Kies (27 Sep 2013)

StuartG said:


> Why not let the train take the strain?



Would mean a train into London and back out again. The start point is 20 miles away and i havn't the time to add another 40 miles on a Sunday ride. Swmbo has spoken!!


----------



## StuartG (27 Sep 2013)

Kies said:


> Would mean a train into London and back out again.


Where are you? You can get to Watford Junction (12 minutes down line from Berkhamsted) conveniently from North, West & South London without the horror that is Euston.


----------



## Kies (27 Sep 2013)

StuartG said:


> Where are you? You can get to Watford Junction conveniently from North, West & South London without the horror that is Euston.



Uxbridge near the A40 and i prefer the car for this one. Berkhamstead car park is free on Sundays


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2013)

Wheel problem resolved. Big shout out to Vaidas Cycles of Honor Oak for sorting it. Provided nothing else goes wrong, I am ready.


----------



## Kies (27 Sep 2013)

Does anyone have the gpx file for this ride? @CharlieB


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2013)

Kies said:


> Does anyone have the gpx file for this ride? @CharlieB




Post # 63


----------



## fabregas485 (28 Sep 2013)

I was gifted a cycling jersey, so tomorrow will be my first ride out with it. Do I need a base layer?


----------



## Kies (28 Sep 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> I was gifted a cycling jersey, so tomorrow will be my first ride out with it. Do I need a base layer?



18C ,but windy. I would


----------



## StuartG (28 Sep 2013)

Went down with a streaming nose last night. Feel awful this morning. Hope it passes by tonight but I thought I should get my polgees in first even if they are not needed. Hankies crossed!


----------



## velovoice (28 Sep 2013)

I'm also in the middle of a streaming cold. Fingers crossed today's the worst day and the meds work well enough for me to come out tomorrow - I've been looking forward to it for ages!


----------



## Kies (28 Sep 2013)

I'm 50-50 now :sad
Family are planning to come over and the Mrs is giving me evil eyes to suggest I will be out "just riding your bike"!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieB (28 Sep 2013)

Been a bit incommunicado the last couple of days while I've been up on Mcshroom's Newcastle ride. Only just got home after a nightmare train voyage. 
So:
Pub is booked with the choices I've been told. 
10:30 Berkhamsted station - front entrance. 
We have TECs, and we will have waymarkers. 
A domani, peeps!


----------



## mark st1 (28 Sep 2013)

I'm still planning on coming new addition to our already huge family has come home today and drinking has been commencing all arvo/evening house full of broody middle aged women atm . I will text u Charlie if I'm not coming or if I have any travel issues.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Sep 2013)

Faffing complete. Gear in a pile ready for the morning. Off to make my porridge for brekkie.


----------



## Snail Bait (28 Sep 2013)

Just realised my cleats are a bit knackered. Think I walked too much of Leith Hill the other week. They are passable but if anyone has a spare set of road cleats for specialised shoes could I buy them off you? Not going to get a chance to buy before tomorrow. Looking forward to lunch already.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Sep 2013)

I may have spare Shimano SH51s but I don't think that's what you want cos really they're MTB cleats rather than road cleats. I've also got some SH56s that I don't want at all (sent by Wiggle in error). These things.


----------



## mark st1 (28 Sep 2013)

Snail Bait said:


> Just realised my cleats are a bit knackered. Think I walked too much of Leith Hill the other week. They are passable but if anyone has a spare set of road cleats for specialised shoes could I buy them off you? Not going to get a chance to buy before tomorrow. Looking forward to lunch already.



What you after exactly ? I have a pair of Look Keo cleats that were going on my specialized road shoes they are these 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/look-keo-grip-cleats/ they Grey ones


----------



## Snail Bait (28 Sep 2013)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-cleats-sh11/rp-prod28895

These are like the ones I have. Was quite clueless when I bought them and really should have got the ones that release easier but for now these are they. No worries if not. I'll get by with my dodgy ones. Just didn't think of it till tonight.


----------



## fabregas485 (29 Sep 2013)

Good morning folks, I am looking forward to meeting you all later on :P I am having a problem loading the london midland timetable, so I will most likely end up at berkhamsted early, or a little late.


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Sep 2013)

Seems like a nice day for a bike ride.


----------



## fabregas485 (29 Sep 2013)

For anyone unsure on the train times :P http://www.londonmidland.com/your-journey/timetables/?station=BKM&submit3.x=10&submit3.y=11


----------



## fabregas485 (29 Sep 2013)

Today was great. It was nice to finally meet people, as its hard to form a image of someone :P

On the way home, we did end up missing the left turn as we did not see the windmill, but the use of the map and a phone to get our location and we were good to go.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Sep 2013)

I'm sorry we pushed off early - Susie was a bit under par. I'm especially sorry to have left without revealing that the link between Waddesdon Manor and Thelonious Monk was the Baronness Kathleen Annie Pannonica de Koenigswarter. She took the rap for TM when they were busted for drugs.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8PHk1aA8Uo


----------



## mark st1 (29 Sep 2013)

Mixed day for me fantastic company,fantastic route,fantastic food. However on the return to Berkhampstead my bottom bracket decided to let me know it needs to be replaced the most horrific clicking clanking and grinding noise ensued which forced @Trickedem to abandon me in disgust . Thanks for your help Tim hope you made your train in time for your show. I limped into Tring station as I didn't fancy my chances of making it to Berkhampstead. Many thanks for organising the ride @CharlieB and what a fantastic little pub that was aswell stunning food to match a stunning view.


----------



## fabregas485 (29 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Mixed day for me fantastic company,fantastic route,fantastic food. However on the return to Berkhampstead my bottom bracket decided to let me know it needs to be replaced the most horrific clicking clanking and grinding noise ensued which forced @Trickedem to abandon me in disgust . Thanks for your help Tim hope you made your train in time for your show. I limped into Tring station as I didn't fancy my chances of making it to Berkhampstead. Many thanks for organising the ride @CharlieB and what a fantastic little pub that was aswell stunning food to match a stunning view.


 I found out my gears are not as perfectly tuned as I would have hoped.


----------



## jayonabike (29 Sep 2013)

I only rode as far as the pub, a nice route Charlie. I often ride out that way but there was a few parts that were new to me, I'll be riding those parts again. After a quick drink @toptom & myself rode back through the Waddesdon Estate then onto Stone, Stoke Mandeville, a quick coffee at a favourite stop near Tring, up Ivinghoe Beacon then home to Hemel. I was greeted by the aroma of a roast beef dinner cooking which is the best way to be welcomed home after a bike ride. 71 miles for me, that was a good day on the bike.


----------



## Snail Bait (29 Sep 2013)

Yes, thank you Charlie. That was a really lovely day. The crackling on the roast pork was the business and your arrangements with the weather gods were perfect. Just over 63 miles for me and I'll try not to leave it another month til my next ride. Cate


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2013)

A great day out. Thanks all, and especially Charlie. Clockwork organisation, especially the weather. Beautiful surroundings. And we found the flat bit - it was just outside the cafe in Wendover woods.

On the train, I found that at some time in the ride my rear wheel had become displaced and the tyre was rubbing the chainstay (horizontal dropouts, not done up the QR tight enough, my fault). So I was riding with a brake on in the latter part of the ride. That's my excuse, anyway. 

Here's a GPX of the ride. Switch the map to "world relief map" for an interesting view.

I've got a new camera that takes panoramas. And when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail: so I took some panoramas. Here's one


----------



## DooDah (29 Sep 2013)

I am so jealous


----------



## lilolee (29 Sep 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> And we found the flat bit - it was just outside the cafe in Wendover woods.


That explains why I never spotted it, as I never went to the cafe.

Very enjoyable and it appears it tested all of our bikes.

Many Thanks Charlie.


----------



## StuAff (29 Sep 2013)

Great work Charlie (and everyone else, of course), cracking end to a great weekend.


----------



## fabregas485 (29 Sep 2013)

Thinking back, I think either my front or rear wheel is a little loose as it was not handling too well around the corners, but it was much better on the way back.


----------



## CharlieB (30 Sep 2013)

That capped three cracking rides for me in the space of three days.
The rides are always made by the people, not by any individual, we we had a great bunch yesterday.
Thanks to everyone who turned out (a couple from quite a distance) and especially to all the waymarkers and the Fridays' two regular TECs par excellence, Flying Dodo and Davy Walnuts.



fabregas485 said:


> …we did not see the windmill…


Ah yes, the Cholesbury windmill. It was one included on FD's Tilting at Windmills ride a few months back.
I ride past that almost every weekend, and for the past couple of months it's been covered in scaffolding for refurbishment. Having missed my regular ride up there the past two weekends, what I didn't know was that the sails have now been removed and the graceful ogee-curved and leaded cap has been replaced by a nondescript square wooden box (for want of a better description). So no wonder it wasn't easy to spot any more.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2013)

I discovered an interesting philosopical problem on the ride. I will call it "The Waymarker's Dilemma".

If a rider doesn't notice the waymarker, fails to turn, doesn't hear you, and carries straight on - what does the Waymarker do? Chase the rider and hope turn everyone around coming back up the road after the catch? Wait for the next rider to arrive, and either dispatch them on the chase, or ask them to waymark while you chase? Or just be Mr Spock, blather on about the "needs of the many" and leave the errant rider to their fate?

I chose option two - wait for the next rider, ask them to take over, and chase.

The real lesson learned was: while waymarking, don't lurk in the shadows, and the problem won't arise.


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Sep 2013)

That was a great ride, so thank you CharlieB and everyone else new and, not so old, it was a pleasure. 

And didnt CharlieB do good!! Thank you. It was well needed and served me perfectly, most enjoyable. 

And, am still grinning about that fast decent. 47.7mph.. Any higher offers?


----------



## CharlieB (30 Sep 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> And, am still grinning about that fast decent. 47.7mph.. Any higher offers?


48 mph on the first recce.


User13710 said:


> This ride should be an annual fixture @CharlieB.


Consider it done!


----------



## StuartG (30 Sep 2013)

Wow - that was a ride.

Very silly attempting it after spending the previous day in bed feeling very ill. And the first bit was very dodgy and I very nearly came off being unable to coordinate properly in my delicate state. Sorry if that put the frits up anyone. But as the ride wore on I felt better and better and almost enjoyed the hills. And I would have whipped Davy's Walnuts on that downhill had not a landrover taken too much time doing a right into the field. The sun after the pub was a real bonus. As were the rest of the crew.

I really, really felt justified in defying common sense and enjoying what must be one of the least exploited areas of home county cycling. I happened to mention to DZ whilst recumbent at Mentmore that by now, if we had been in Surrey, we would have been mown down by a dozen club pelatons. But, he desperately claimed, he had seen two, maybe three clubs out. I think one, possibly two were actually married couples. Nevertheless I am assured that that was a 100% increase in Chiltern road cycling from when he was but a lad. So its good and CharlieB is making it gooder.

Next time Charlie - you can dispense with the wayfinders. We will just follow the fag ends ...

PS @User13710 - I did catch the 20:02!


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Sep 2013)

overheard. A bunch of CTCers passing by. Patrician tones.. 'These are the people who go on The Friday Night Ride to the Coast'. Ye Gods! Is there no defence against this pestilence!

I was impressed by the number of cyclists. I used to cycle in to London from Woodham (three miles past Waddesdon) and I'd probably not see another cyclist until I got to Harrow.


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Sep 2013)

Damn it.. Speed demon!


----------



## Eddie_C (30 Sep 2013)

Thanks Charlie - super ride, super company, super weather. Looking forward to the repeat next year!


----------



## rvw (30 Sep 2013)

User13710 said:


> This ride should be an annual fixture @CharlieB.


And next time @srw and I will try to join you! It would definitely be more enjoyable than running 10km, including up the hill through Moor Park golf course. (There may be a not-so-subtle boast in that statement... sorry!)


----------



## fabregas485 (30 Sep 2013)

User13710 said:


> Charlie, for someone who was anxious about never having led a ride before you really did us proud, and the route was lovely (although the hills were a bit much, especially the ones that appeared after you'd said there weren't any more - I fall for that one every time). I nearly didn't roll out of bed in time that morning, but I persuaded myself that it could be my last long ride on a sunny day for quite a while. Anyway I'm very glad I made the effort.
> 
> Great ride, great bunch of people including some new faces - sorry @fabregas485 that I didn't get round to chatting, but you seemed to be enjoying yourself. Special thanks to Davy for being such a patient TEC on the hills! This ride should be an annual fixture @CharlieB.


 Don't worry about it, I was a little nervous meeting everyone for the first time. It was such a great ride


----------



## fabregas485 (30 Sep 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> I discovered an interesting philosopical problem on the ride. I will call it "The Waymarker's Dilemma".
> 
> If a rider doesn't notice the waymarker, fails to turn, doesn't hear you, and carries straight on - what does the Waymarker do? Chase the rider and hope turn everyone around coming back up the road after the catch? Wait for the next rider to arrive, and either dispatch them on the chase, or ask them to waymark while you chase? Or just be Mr Spock, blather on about the "needs of the many" and leave the errant rider to their fate?
> 
> ...


 I was way marking at one point, and the group must have been spread out over a mile. I am surprised I managed to catch up in the distance I did.


----------



## fabregas485 (30 Sep 2013)

Did I forget to mention when I came off (was a little too near to the side of the road when I hit some gravel or something), I managed to lean over to the grass to prevent myself falling in front of anyone. The problem with that was that I fell into some nettles.


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Sep 2013)

I was right - it was a good day for a bike ride.

Rebecca and I rolled up to Berkhamsted around 10:10 where Jay and his compatriots were already waiting, and then the trains arrived and a smorgasbord of cyclists disemebarked. Other's such as Davy merely got a lift in a car.

Charlie rattled off his safety talk






and then we were off.






I was vaguely amused that DZ was marking the first turn........

Most of the roads we went on were fairly familiar so I didn't really need to do much but pedal away. As mentioned above, there are more and more cyclists around the local area. When the CTC group went past after Mentmore, I was chatting away to the leader, and he commented about what a wide range of bikes we had, and I did say that sensibly, taking account of the area, we all seemed to have gears. He was riding fixed, and the others were single speed. Oops. 

The pub was nice, although it was a shame they decided to not bother with the pre-ordering of food. I know Susie was worried they might not be able to cater for her & DZ, having not been on the list, list, so luckily we didn't have to resort to Plan B.

For anyone who didn't go into the gents, they had an interesting picture:-





Waddesdon is always nice to cycle through, and someone monitoring the cameras seems to eventually open up the gates - which is nice.






Rebecca & I headed off at Stoke Mandeville as we had a 20 mile ride back home into the headwind. Anyway, it was a lovely day out, so thanks Charlie and everyone else.

The rest of my photos can be seen here.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Sep 2013)

Quality pics there.


----------



## User10571 (30 Sep 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> I was right - it was a good day for a bike ride.
> 
> ..........I was vaguely amused that DZ was marking the first turn.........


Love it. 
Nice pics.


----------



## Trickedem (30 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Mixed day for me fantastic company,fantastic route,fantastic food. However on the return to Berkhampstead my bottom bracket decided to let me know it needs to be replaced the most horrific clicking clanking and grinding noise ensued which forced @Trickedem to abandon me in disgust . Thanks for your help Tim hope you made your train in time for your show. I limped into Tring station as I didn't fancy my chances of making it to Berkhampstead. Many thanks for organising the ride @CharlieB and what a fantastic little pub that was aswell stunning food to match a stunning view.



Mark, I hope the bottom bracket was the problem as it should be relatively easy to fix. Thanks for understanding, when I deserted you to race for my train and I am pleased to report that I made it to the Gig on time.


----------



## Trickedem (30 Sep 2013)

Charlie, Thanks for organising such a great ride and thanks everyone else for your company. It was great to catch up with so many of you. 
Sorry for leaving in a rush, but I had to get home early so I could go and see Paul Daniels (who was actually very entertaining). The journey back to Berkhamsted was interesting. I got stung by a wasp which got stuck in my cycle helmet...Ouch and Mark's bottom bracket started to explode (well that's what it sounded like)

I took quite a few photos.


----------



## redflightuk (1 Oct 2013)

Thanks Charlie, really nice route to the pub. I hope the rest of the ride was just as good. I made my way back to Codicote and finished with about 85miles for the day arriving at 6 on the dot. Red wasn't impressed at being fed 20 mins later than normal and even less impressed when i fed all the others on the yard, thats why i had to depart early i was in charge for the evening.
Next time i'll make the full ride.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Oct 2013)

Trickedem said:


> Mark, I hope the bottom bracket was the problem as it should be relatively easy to fix. Thanks for understanding, when I deserted you to race for my train and I am pleased to report that I made it to the Gig on time.



No problem Tim great photos and yes BB was the cause sounded like a cow bell by the time i got to Tring


----------



## toptom (1 Oct 2013)

Thanks Charlie great route great weather hopefully il do the hole ride next time. 72 miles in the end for me only a top speed of 40 mph


----------



## CharlieB (1 Oct 2013)

Just thought I'd share this with a view to the Trip Advisor request mentioned. I popped out a quick email to The Black Boy yesterday to say thank you and got this in response:

_Hi there
Thank you so much for the message. We really enjoyed having you all, my only worry was that the queue to pay bills wasn't a problem. 
I wonder of some of your group might take some time to go onto Trip Advisor and leave a short review for us? Every little helps!
We'd be delighted to welcome you back on future cycles or outings. 
Kind regards
Lorraine._

So, again thank you all for being models of good behaviour!


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Oct 2013)

One bit of random talk I've just remembered, which I think sums up the day.

Rebecca (pointing out a glum looking car driver) - "He doesn't look very happy."
Me - "What do you expect, he's stuck in a car".

A bit later on, a bloke on a bike goes past, stripped off to the waist, smiling away.

Rebecca - "He looks happy".
Both of us - "It's because he's on a bike".


----------



## velovoice (1 Oct 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> One bit of random talk I've just remembered, which I think sums up the day.
> 
> Rebecca (pointing out a glum looking car driver) - "He doesn't look very happy."
> Me - "What do you expect, he's stuck in a car".
> ...


Wish we had a photo of each and could post them up here side by side.


----------



## CharlieB (1 Oct 2013)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Wish we had a photo of each and could post them up here side by side.


 
 ??

or
??


----------



## fabregas485 (1 Oct 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> One bit of random talk I've just remembered, which I think sums up the day.
> 
> Rebecca (pointing out a glum looking car driver) - "He doesn't look very happy."
> Me - "What do you expect, he's stuck in a car".
> ...


 The quote of the day for me was as a large group of cyclist passed us going in the other direction. I then heard someone behind me in our group go 'bloody cyclist'. that made me giggle


----------



## fabregas485 (4 Oct 2013)

Who was on the Recumberant bike/trike by the way? That was so cool, and amazing to ride behind


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> Who was on the Recumberant bike/trike by the way? That was so cool, and amazing to ride behind


It's a (original, folding) ICE Vortex. The other folder on the ride


----------



## StuartG (6 Oct 2013)

Come on Charlie - its been a week since that fantastic ride. Today I was stuck back with Surrey. How many chocolate box villages can a man take? Henfold Lakes had run out of Chocolate Cake and The Hedgehog at Copthorne not only has bastardised itself as The Curious Pig but they no longer serve bar snacks. Our club runs list is now in ruins.

So how about setting up some sequel rides:
* There is some grass in Middlesex
* Not all of Hertfordshire is M25

Over to you ...


----------



## StuartG (6 Oct 2013)

User13710 said:


> Your turn to organise something @StuartG?


I'd prefer to cycle where I'm not known ...


----------



## srw (6 Oct 2013)

StuartG said:


> So how about setting up some sequel rides:
> * There is some grass in Middlesex
> * Not all of Hertfordshire is M25
> 
> Over to you ...



You'll struggle with Middlesex - although Northwick Park is grassy, in Middlesex, and right opposite one of Charlie's haunts. For Hertfordshire you could do worse than start around Chorleywood and go over to St Albans - although it's hilly, and much busier than North Bucks. Bedfordshire is quite sleepy? Oxfordshire's got some cows? Northamptonshire - almost as pretty as Hampshire?


----------



## StuAff (6 Oct 2013)

We've already had 'Parts of Surrey and Hampshire that really aren't flat'. Might well do a rerun of that.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Oct 2013)

When I commute home along the Grand Union canal of an evening, I see plenty of grass.


----------



## StuartG (7 Oct 2013)

CharlieB said:


> When I commute home along the Grand Union canal of an evening, I see plenty of grass.


That's an easy one to set up. We'll just follow the roaches at our own speed


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2013)

StuartG said:


> That's an easy one to set up. We'll just follow the roaches at with our own speed


Sort of fixed that for you, man...


----------



## StuartG (7 Oct 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Sort of fixed that for you, man...


Yea the 42nd President and me have something in common. And its not called Monica ...


----------



## mark st1 (16 Feb 2016)

Sorry to ressurect this thread if @CharlieB is still around or if anyone else can help the picture below was taken just before a big descent does anyone know exactly where it is please ? I can't place from looking at the link of the route earlier in the thread where it actually was. Not much info I know but it was a while ago now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Sorry to ressurect this thread if @CharlieB is still around or if anyone else can help the picture below was taken just before a big descent does anyone know exactly where it is please ? I can't place from looking at the link of the route earlier in the thread where it actually was. Not much info I know but it was a while ago now.
> 
> View attachment 119264


I think that's @User13710 in that picture. If it is her, she might remember.


----------



## StuartG (16 Feb 2016)

Well that's Eddie and me looking at the map so we might have known where we were then but all I can remember now is that just off to the left was a highly recumbent DZ. And I'm not talking bikes ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Feb 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Sorry to ressurect this thread if @CharlieB is still around or if anyone else can help the picture below was taken just before a big descent does anyone know exactly where it is please ? I can't place from looking at the link of the route earlier in the thread where it actually was. Not much info I know but it was a while ago now.
> 
> View attachment 119264


That's Mentmore

Here: http://streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?X=490670&Y=219810&A=Y&Z=120

Or alternatively
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...4!1sH461VCbkz0ZDvt_j5eWC5A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## mark st1 (17 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> CharlieB did say he would do that ride again sometime ...



Would be good to do it again was a lovely day out.


----------



## CharlieB (19 Feb 2016)

It is indeed Mentmore. 
Yes I'd like to take this one out again. Thank you for the reminder, @User13710 and @mark st1


----------



## StuartG (19 Feb 2016)

Given the proximity of his weekend residence perhaps we should invite that well known rider 'call me Dave'. The following armour plated Jag as sag wagon to complement our excellent TECs would be an interesting innovation. And the conversational pace of the Chiltern ascent would give us all an opportunity to discuss the deeper ramifications of the EU renegotiations and the place of the dork disk in protecting us against unspoken dangers. 

I almost couldn't wait


----------



## velovoice (19 Feb 2016)

CharlieB said:


> It is indeed Mentmore.
> Yes I'd like to take this one out again. Thank you for the reminder, @User13710 and @mark st1


Yes please @CharlieB


----------

